# Clones ready to plant



## Wannabe_Biker (Dec 19, 2020)

I found a picture of the clones from last springs Super Silver Haze DWC grow. 
They were started as cuttings in a bubble cloner and after two weeks went into the nursery for another two weeks.
The nursery is an Aero-Garden with a top I made with two inch holes for four mesh pots and a 45 watt full spectrum LED.
Super Silver Haze is a Sativa dominant strain and tends to grow smaller plants. I got thirteen ounces of bud and sticky 
leaves from the crop in a five by five tent. Here they are on the way to the tent.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 19, 2020)

nice root porn


----------



## pute (Dec 19, 2020)

Purdy......


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 20, 2020)

Nice


----------



## Drifting13 (Dec 20, 2020)

Me like big fat white roots...


----------



## Chad.Westport (Dec 21, 2020)

very nice  Great strain too.


----------

